# Guide for doing edges on larger cubes



## ch_ts (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I made a little guide to doing edges on larger cubes

Hope people find it useful!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 31, 2013)

Would be helpful for beginners trying to get into 5x5+. Good job!


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 31, 2013)

Is this really more efficient than freeslice?


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Oct 31, 2013)

For those who didn't know, I recently posted a guide I made for myself in 2009 (when I was a beginner) called "3X3X3 reduction" in this post. Pages 10-13 of that document express an idea even simpler than this guide. F.Y.I.


----------



## AHornbaker (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?42510-New-Method-Pairing-First-8-Edges


----------



## ch_ts (Nov 19, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> Is this really more efficient than freeslice?



Sorry it took me so long to reply... I wasn't sure what the answer was. So my best answer is I don't think it's less efficient than freeslice. If someone could try both and comment?

It's a really simple idea but I haven't seen it written up anywhere, so I thought I would do that. (I checked bigcubes, avg, rcdb, kungfoomanchu, speedsolving wiki, speedsolving forum) There's something similar described here but it's not as clearly expressed, I don't think. For example, it says solve like a 5x5x5 but it doesn't go into any further details. I use a very common 4x4x4 technique that most people are familiar with so there aren't really any new algorithms or steps to learn (I only had to learn a new PLL parity algorithm since the one I use for 4x4x4 doesn't work here, but my OLL parity alg works and the others are pretty trivial). Doing 4 or 6-at-a-time is possible like on a 4x4x4. Additionally, it appeals to the programmer in me, since there's the reuse of steps (even if it is a human method).

I should add that I don't do this all the edges this way, though that certainly is possible if that's what you prefer for 4x4x4. I use Yau for 4x4x4, so I do something similar for larger cubes, and then use this for the last 8 composite edges.


----------

